# Short Draw length Archers



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

You'll have to decide what is best for you and your hunting of course! I would point out that archers have been successfully hunting elk, bear, moose, deer for a very long time with arrows only moving in the 160-180 fps range. Yes, heavier arrows and COC broad heads but successful none the less.

Arne


----------



## Cojaq (Jul 10, 2017)

The reason for the question is to find out if I can achieve a sufficient arrow weight/speed combo with modern equipment. So far, no. I have been a trad archer for most of my life and understand what you're saying. With that said, I would like to confidently take shots out to 60 yards and only modern equipment can afford me that opportunity. I had a very respectable 6X6 at 55 yards a couple years ago and just didn't feel confident with my set up making that shot. Like I previously stated, most of the experienced hunters have made it very clear that for solid terminal performance on elk, an arrow weight/speed combo of 500+ gr. and 270-280 fps is needed. Especially if one is using mechanical broadheads. I realize that a well tuned fixed blade BH will fly as accurately as a mech head. I'm just trying to get as much performance and reliability as possible.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Build the heavier arrow and shoot it at a target at the distance your looking for. Compare that arrow's penetration in said target to your present, faster arrow.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

^^^^^^Good advice ^^^^^^^ by pman 

I only whitetail hunt and with my set up at 26 5/8" draw i get complete pass through on 95% of my kills . I know elk are a beast but I'd shoot with confidence out to 50 yards .

I'm shooting a P.S.E. Evo Max set at 80 lbs , like you my short draw length is a killer !
I had to specify 80 lbs when i ordered my bow ...limbs bottomed out then backed off 1 full turn mine measures 83lbs so that's where i keep it . 80+ lbs is easy for me but it's NOT for everyone . I practice holding for 60 full seconds , this is crucial imo ...because it happens [emoji106]

I can shoot with my friends with their 60-70 lbs bows and they wear out before i do . 

Like you i wanted good penetration this is my set up .

Easton FMJ @ 11.3 gpi cut about 4" longer than i need for the extra 45 grains of wt only . 150 grain broad head , lighted knox and before i install the knox i insert Q-tips all the way to the point insert ....this adds about 70 grains evenly throughout the arrow and they don't turn to dust after a 1000 shots like some other things I've seen people use to add weight . 
This puts my arrows at 665 grains and with my PSE Evo Max at 83 lbs and a 26 5/8" DL I'm shooting 290 fps ....flat enough to have 3 pins only ....top pin 0-30 ( i shoot about 2" low for 20 yds) middle pin 40 and bottom 50 yards .

I know folks are gonna scream about me shooting 83#s but most of these guys have a 28-30" draw length [emoji16]

Hope this helps you Sir and Happy Elk hunting [emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

